# File Sharing not working



## Bassil (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi I have a win xp home desktop and a win xp media center laptop, the pcs are connected wirelessly, and my laptop can see the desktop and it can access its local files and resources but my desktop can't. wheneve i go to my network places the shared folders on my laptop are not there and if i click on view workgroup computers i see the laptop icon but when i doublt click on it i get this message: 

Logon Failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at the computer 

can anyone please help ?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Have you run the Network Setup Wizard on the desktop (Control Panel)?

Is there any firewall software running on your desktop?

Both of these items should be addressed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer 

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files: 

Download the following and install it 

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544 

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell 

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.) 

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't think Windows Server is in play here.......


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This repair works for standard Windows, not just server. I've used it a number of times.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

If you say it, I believe it, jw.


----------

